# TTOC evenTT '10 Imperial War Museum Duxford



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I am pleased to confirm that the Annual Event for 2010 has now been booked for 18th July 2010.

The location is the Imperial War Museum at Duxford Cambridgeshire.

Steve
TTOC Events Secretary


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT Law said:


> I am pleased to confirm that the Annual Event for 2010 has now been booked for 18th July 2010.
> 
> Further details will follow.
> 
> ...


Now that is impressive. Just tell us the venue... :wink:

Well done Steve... [smiley=cheers.gif]

cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ugh   

Just noticed you're based in Walsall. What do you know about MIJ Performance in Pleck Road? :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT Law said:


> I am pleased to confirm that the Annual Event for 2010 has now been booked for 18th July 2010.
> 
> Further details will follow.
> 
> ...


I'll try and sober up by then!

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

C'mon Steve. At least you could tell us the venue. You need to market this! Or is it bullsh*t? :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Patience is a virture, you still have 359 days to decide not to come.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Patience is a virture, you still have 359 days to decide not to come.


But I'd prefer less as I'm sure most would. What is it with you? Are you following me around? :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Patience is a virture, you still have 359 days to decide not to come.
> ...


Don't worry I am sure it will not be too far north or in a field...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> ...


Or then again that may only be half right :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay guys, you f*ck about... :lol:

That proves you're full of ex***** :wink:

Might have missed a star off there... :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah i dont get all this, why say its all booked then dont tell us where it is??

Why not say nothing now then give us all the details later. Does make me wonder why i join this club


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

TT Law said:


> I am pleased to confirm that the Annual Event for 2010 has now been booked for 18th July 2010.
> 
> Further details will follow.
> 
> ...


Any where near the midlands this time?
cheers
jon


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > I am pleased to confirm that the Annual Event for 2010 has now been booked for 18th July 2010.
> ...


You going to come to this one Rich?
cheers
jon


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I was waiting for some final details before confirming location. I now have these and can confirm that we are all of to Duxford IWM.

Steve


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

TT Law said:


> I was waiting for some final details before confirming location. I now have these and can confirm that we are all of to Duxford IWM.
> 
> Steve


Superb, i'll be there.
Close to home as well.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok thats do able, so whats there?? No track day then.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ian222 said:


> Ok thats do able, so whats there?? No track day then.


Track days and annual events don't mix, believe me.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice one not to far i will be there as long as i still have the TT.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice venue Steve... 8)

The challenge is to get a Spitfire flypast... 

I just luuurve the sound of that Merlin engine and that silhouette in the sky... :roll:

Cheers

rich


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

sweet thats a great venue, many TTOC members will be cruising past my house, well just down the road anyway.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Excellent when can I buy tickets in the TTOC shop?

I have always wanted to go to Duxford. 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

458 miles each way   ...ah well, only 50 miles further south than last weekend...put us down for it 

Can I win furthest travelled again .......pretty pleeeeeeease?! 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> 458 miles each way   ...ah well, only 50 miles further south than last weekend...put us down for it
> 
> Can I win furthest travelled again .......pretty pleeeeeeease?!
> 
> Hev x


That can't be right it another two hours further south, you using Hevnav to work out the distance ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

http://route.rac.co.uk/routeplanner.cgi ... nteractive

Not saying I'll use THAT route tho  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Doesn't say stop at as many service stations as poss for a bleather on the instructions :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Doesn't say stop at as many service stations as poss for a bleather on the instructions :roll:


lol - very true!!! :lol: 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> The challenge is to get a Spitfire flypast


Surely a Bf109 would be more fitting.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm really pleased that its been announced so early although I have my fingers crossed that the EvenTT10 will have more trade stands and entertainment for all that attend with so much more time to plan and prepare.

I must say I felt quite dissapointed that just a TTShop Stand and a 'How to Clean your Car' demo were all that attended this year. Except for the burger van!

With a great venue like Duxford and loads of tarmac, the potential for next year must be huge!

I hope that the potential it has is realised and that the events team has the ambition to fulfill this and attract all the TT's from the UK as an event that cannot be missed especially as everyone has 12 months notice.

If the events team need a hand with anything I am more than happy to assist in any way I can.

Its in my diary and can't wait!

:roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This is very close to where the "Kneesworth" meet is held. The group have a good relationship with the proprioter of the restaurant of the meet venue so maybe the Motel might be able to accomodate those travelling at a good price?

Just a thought.

Anyways it's here : Route to Duxford (Only 5 miles)

The Cambridge Motel
A10 London Road
Shepreth
Royston
SG8 6QT
Booking Tel:07986 171487/01763 260414


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking forward to this already, looks like another long cruise south. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> Looking forward to this already, looks like another long cruise south. 8)


We have a cunning plan though :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

VSPURS said:


> I'm really pleased that its been announced so early although I have my fingers crossed that the EvenTT10 will have more trade stands and entertainment for all that attend with so much more time to plan and prepare.
> 
> I must say I felt quite dissapointed that just a TTShop Stand and a 'How to Clean your Car' demo were all that attended this year. Except for the burger van!
> 
> ...


We will be trying our very best to make this the best event yet.

The traders for Rother Valley let us down but its fair to say that they do not have a lot of money to be throwing at this type of event at the moment.

I will shortly be doing a site visit to Duxford and following that will start inviting traders. Lots lots do but at least this year we have lots of time to do it in.

Steve

Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT Law said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really pleased that its been announced so early although I have my fingers crossed that the EvenTT10 will have more trade stands and entertainment for all that attend with so much more time to plan and prepare.
> ...


Great stuff!

If you need a hand with anything the offer is there to assist in any way I can!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to this already, looks like another long cruise south. 8)
> ...


OOOOh, tell me more. 8)


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

malstt said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


He's going to use the same Sat Nav as last time :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good work Steve 8) it's such a bonus to have you back as the events secretary [smiley=smash.gif]

The 18th July is in my diary


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll fourth that


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

weird [scratching head] Must be old age :roll: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Got rid of a few of those posts for you :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jammyd said:


> Got rid of a few of those posts for you :wink:


 just like the pints you got rid of at event :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

trev said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Got rid of a few of those posts for you :wink:
> ...


Ha ha I only had 4


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jammyd said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


 i had that just waiting for dinner :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Got rid of a few of those posts for you :wink:


But what about my post count


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Got rid of a few of those posts for you :wink:
> ...


I am sure you will find a way to get it back up 2


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


I'll have to Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I really do! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> I really do! :lol: :lol:


stop spamming


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I really do! :lol: :lol:
> ...


I'm just making sure this thread stays at the top :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Right up there!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Cracking venue idea I have to say and well done to inform us so early.
I will be there in the new toy and with the top down of course.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Fantastic!

Duxford is a favourite day out of mine. I try & attend one or two airshows there a year!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

At long last Duxford! My husband was thinking years ago why Duxford was never a venue on the TTOC events! We'll be there for sure . Speaking of Duxford, it's their airshow this weekend coming and my 18 year old nephew will be assisting air traffic controlling  ! Beware :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Dotti said:



> At long last Duxford! My husband was thinking years ago why Duxford was never a venue on the TTOC events! We'll be there for sure . Speaking of Duxford, it's their airshow this weekend coming and my 18 year old nephew will be assisting air traffic controlling  ! Beware :wink:


Dotti, i wonder if we can find some bike sheds somewhere when we get there!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> Dotti, i wonder if we can find some bike sheds somewhere when we get there!


Cheeky


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

I went to Flying Legends this year and stayed at the Red Lion about 1 mile from the airfield. They do great breakfasts


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks good  How many rooms do they have?


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Not sure how many, I think about 20. They are planning to have another 70 by next July. I hope so as the combat sim squadron I am in meets there next Flying Legends and several are coming from Canada and the US. There is always a shortage of rooms when there is an airshow and it gets booked up fast.http://www.trlh.co.uk/ Just looked 17 rooms


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

DDcrash said:


> Not sure how many, I think about 20. They are planning to have another 70 by next July. I hope so as the combat sim squadron I am in meets there next Flying Legends and several are coming from Canada and the US. There is always a shortage of rooms when there is an airshow and it gets booked up fast.http://www.trlh.co.uk/ Just looked 17 rooms


Just enough for the committee


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi there.

Can someone tell me what normally happens at these events?

Is it just a load of bodykits and dohnuts......and eventually, a visit from the local constabulary?

I was at the museum on Thursday this week and the car park is massive.

All info would be handy. I don't do cruises you see........I dont suit burberry!!

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TNBONDJB said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Can someone tell me what normally happens at these events?
> 
> ...


Nothing like that at all  have a look at the evenTT 09 thread


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

25 minutes from my front door - I'm so there


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

and only 15 for me too...gr8 choice of location


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Lets hope theres no silly speed bumps for hark to catch his bumper on and matt to crack his downpipe on :lol: :lol: :lol: although judging by my mobs since EvenTT09 it'll be me who's gonna damage something... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Please fella's i hope there's no suicidle bumps on site :? ??


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Lets hope theres no silly speed bumps for hark to catch his bumper on and matt to crack his downpipe on :lol: :lol: :lol: although judging by my mobs since EvenTT09 it'll be me who's gonna damage something... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Please fella's i hope there's no suicidle bumps on site :? ??


We're going for a site visit soon so will report back


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't think that there are any dodgy speed humps , makes it very difficult to tow plane around.


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Sylv & I will definately be there.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Nem said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Lets hope theres no silly speed bumps for hark to catch his bumper on and matt to crack his downpipe on :lol: :lol: :lol: although judging by my mobs since EvenTT09 it'll be me who's gonna damage something... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


I go two or three times a year. There are no speed humps, but one of the over spill parking areas is on grass but its very flat.

It's a great site with loads of stuff to see and lots of different building to visit.

I'll try and get some piccy's up later.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

oh wow! i only live 15 miles or so from duxford!

do i have to be a TToc member to aTTend?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

JNmercury00 said:


> oh wow! i only live 15 miles or so from duxford!
> 
> do i have to be a TToc member to aTTend?


Don't have to be but you will get a discount , it's worth signing up now :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

JNmercury00 said:


> oh wow! i only live 15 miles or so from duxford!
> 
> do i have to be a TToc member to aTTend?


No but it probably will cost you a little more so why not save your self some cash a sign up. 

DAZ


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > oh wow! i only live 15 miles or so from duxford!
> ...


Didn't I just say that :-*


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Beat me to it I'd started so i finished.

DAZ


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I expect to be there!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm coming. 50 miles from me  8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I'm coming. 50 miles from me  8)


You certainly should Abi :twisted:

So we're going to meet again ,,,, eventually  :-* Will you bring your sons along?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming. 50 miles from me  8)
> ...


I will be alone for this event I expect  . Look forward to catching up with you Dani also


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

385 miles for us lot up here  mind and get a good trophy for furthest travelled Hev's up for it this year again :lol: :wink


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

trev said:


> 385 miles for us lot up here  mind and get a good trophy for furthest travelled Hev's up for it this year again :lol: :wink


Look forward to meeting all of you 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Dotti said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > 385 miles for us lot up here  mind and get a good trophy for furthest travelled Hev's up for it this year again :lol: :wink
> ...


you'll not be saying that when you see us lot :lol: kilts and painted faces :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


And the bbq out no doubt :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

trev said:


> Look forward to meeting all of you 8)


you'll not be saying that when you see us lot :lol: kilts and painted faces :wink:[/quote]

Can I look up all the kilts please? :lol:  ... runs and hides!! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Look forward to meeting all of you 8)


you'll not be saying that when you see us lot :lol: kilts and painted faces :wink:[/quote]

quote]

Can I look up all the kilts please? :lol:  ... runs and hides!! [smiley=dizzy2.gif][/


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: you better be a quick runner for you'll have to catch us first :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Dani got rid of that flu bug yet? You've got to have a BBQ was Hev that brought it down to last years event was good when the rain stopped


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> Hi Dani got rid of that flu bug yet? You've got to have a BBQ was Hev that brought it down to last years event was good when the rain stopped


Hi Trev,

yes, I remember it was Hev who started the roasting :wink:

As for my flu bug: it must have been the worst/longest lasting ever!! After 7 weeks I'd decided that I would need the quack's help this time but only as I was already delirious [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] 
As for now: I'm 85% ok and sort of back on my feet 8) 
[not doing my own fitness training yet, which must say something :? ]

But wait till summer and I shall run the usual rings round everyone :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Glad your on the mend your needing another holiday up here to sort you out :0) or was that the cause


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> Glad your on the mend your needing another holiday up here to sort you out :0)


You are so right, Trev!! And I'm planning to come up your neck of the woods some time this June together with my sister


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Will have the kettle on :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looking fw to that :-*


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

. 
Just been looking at the IWM Duxford website http://duxford.iwm.org.uk/server/show/nav.24061 and noticed there is no mention of our event 

Is it possible to get something on there with a few pictures?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We're off to Duxford on Thursday, I'll add it to the list


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Nic,

I've just posted a link to this thread on the clanTT website plus a map of the route from Paris to Duxford 

Only 5 hours 47 minutes, mind you that includes the M25


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice venue allways wanted to go to Duxford see you there. First TTOC main event since 06. Well done Steve :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> Nice venue allways wanted to go to Duxford see you there. First TTOC main event since 06. Well done Steve :wink:


Be nice to catch up Paul are you bring the better half ? :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well after visiting Duxford today, and seeing what the site has to offer for us...... i think its going to be a TOP day out  

Paul


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice venue allways wanted to go to Duxford see you there. First TTOC main event since 06. Well done Steve :wink:
> ...


 Yes Daz Joyce is coming to :wink:


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

Does one need to register or anything or just turn up in a sparkly shiny TT ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

goose_moose said:


> Does one need to register or anything or just turn up in a sparkly shiny TT ? :mrgreen:


More info shortly :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

goose_moose said:


> Does one need to register or anything or just turn up in a sparkly shiny TT ? :mrgreen:


It's always beneficial to be a member of the TTOC as you'll pay less for your ticket(s). So make sure you join now


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Just realised I'll be home for this. Will anyone else be going up from the South West?

Kevin


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> Just been looking at the IWM Duxford website http://duxford.iwm.org.uk/server/show/nav.24061 and noticed there is no mention of our event
> 
> Is it possible to get something on there with a few pictures?


Still nothing posted on their what is on section


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

blackers said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


We asked the question but were told 99% not possible, but she would check and get back to us.

Basically they only publish their own own officially organised events on their site, and do not list anything else.

Nick


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im up for this one, although its 2 weeks b4 my engagement but it should be ok 8)


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Diverat said:


> Just realised I'll be home for this. Will anyone else be going up from the South West?
> 
> Kevin


Think I might go to this one, be good to get more information on what and who will be there, trade stands :?:


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Count me in for this one too,only 30 mins up the M11 from me and it will give me a chance to meet some of you guys.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Will we have access to the all the usual duxford stuff whilst we're there?

John


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Of course we do


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

markypoo said:


> Diverat said:
> 
> 
> > Just realised I'll be home for this. Will anyone else be going up from the South West?
> ...


We're going too. Perhaps we should mention something to Charles to get a cruise there sorted?

Sounds like a day not to be missed.

K


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All the regional reps that are attending will post details of the cruises in due course


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

i think we'll try and make this, i'll get the membership sorted very soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SteveTDCi said:


> i think we'll try and make this, i'll get the membership sorted very soon.


Good man Steve [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

What about signage for the cars, so you know who's is who's etc


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

denTTed said:


> What about signage for the cars, so you know who's is who's etc


You mean l.ike we had last year ? :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > What about signage for the cars, so you know who's is who's etc
> ...


Couldn't make last year as it was announced so late I had booked a holiday on the same date, but we don't want to drag that up again. :roll: :roll:

We didn't have it the year before.


----------



## goose_moose (Feb 20, 2010)

I only live near Cambridge 

Do we need to book or just turn up?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

goose_moose said:


> I only live near Cambridge
> 
> Do we need to book or just turn up?


We'll be announcing all the details shortly


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

This is the day after my mates wedding, hope to get to it may have to watch what i drink.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Count me in to, just a short run up the M11 for me so no problem. Will be great to meet some more of my fellow members!
Probably come along for a beer the night before to, gotta be sociable!

Cheers Lamps


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

lamps said:


> Probably come along for a beer the night before to, gotta be sociable!
> 
> Cheers Lamps


That's the spirit, Lamps [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## archer77 (Aug 4, 2008)

This all sounds good to me and well worth the trip look forward to it. :roll: I assume we can park together on the stand..? Are there any chances of driving on the runway/.. :lol: only joking..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ali, we will all park together in the same area


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

well i've booked the hotel... all i'm waiting for now is the tickets to go on sale 

is it tickets per person or per car????


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The ticket price will be per person, Tony


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

excellent...

i'm sure i'll spot them when they come on sale..... should be a nice little break... hotel... good people and a TTOC Event on the sunday... looking forward to it...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> excellent...
> 
> i'm sure i'll spot them when they come on sale..... should be a nice little break... hotel... good people and a TTOC Event on the sunday... looking forward to it...


Pretty much sums it up Tony, looking forward to it all again this year myself 

Tickets will be sorted very soon. There is a technical reason why they have not gone up already, just deciding whats the best way of moving forward.


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Duxford have now added the event to their Third Party Events section but the link seems to be broken. Least the dates there.
We will be travelling across on the day, just awaiting ticket sales and those details, perhaps Paypal payment through the TTOC ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTR said:


> Duxford have now added the event to their Third Party Events section but the link seems to be broken. Least the dates there.
> We will be travelling across on the day, just awaiting ticket sales and those details, perhaps Paypal payment through the TTOC ?


The tickets will be on sale very shortly at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTR said:


> Duxford have now added the event to their Third Party Events section but the link seems to be broken. Least the dates there.
> We will be travelling across on the day, just awaiting ticket sales and those details, perhaps Paypal payment through the TTOC ?


Seems to be a problem with the Duxford website, all of the 3rd party events are not working.

Tickets should be up in the next hour


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Has anyone got a list of trade stands that will be there?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

markypoo said:


> Has anyone got a list of trade stands that will be there?


viewtopic.php?f=1&t=178359


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What a great day - Superb evenTT - well done and congrats to all involved in organising  Reminded me of why it's so good to be a member of the TTOC.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

An absolutely fantastic day! Great to see friends old and new... Loved the venue, and the sunshine, and the company - well everything really!! 

Thanks for Nem and the comittee for all their hard work in organising another great EvenTT!! Here's to the next one....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just back at Jan's. Great time. great company, great weather, great venue. Well done all involved with organizing and thank you, take a bow. Will post picy's tomorrow. Well done again guys and girls.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Really enjoyed the whole weekend...am sitting in a Premier Inn absolutely knackered and sorting out all the cash takings from the tickets, raffle, auction, club sales, etc

Looks like it's been a excellent weekend for club fund raising :mrgreen:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I can only echo the comments above, great venue, great day, well done guys.

Comment of the day went along the lines of "it was really friendly, like the TTOC used to be years ago"


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great day ,well worth the 400 mile round trip 

as always good to catch up with old friends and make some new ones as well 8)

Mark


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Comment of the day went along the lines of "it was really friendly, like the TTOC used to be years ago"


Of all the appreciated posts praising the event. This is the one that really makes it all worthwhile.

Its great to be a friendly and welcoming club and this is what makes the day.

Steve


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Great day ,well worth the 400 mile round trip
> 
> as always good to catch up with old friends and make some new ones as well 8)
> 
> Mark


Great meeting you Mark didnt get a chance to say bye, glad you got back ok :wink:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Just wanted to thank all the organisers for making this happen. StrangerTT for allowing Robert to use his car for the day and everyone that came along. It was nice to put faces to names although some of you seemed shocked at abz001 is a girl 

Anyway hope everyone everyone enjoyed the day just as much as we did and got home safely. We are leaving for Scotland first thing in the morning so signing off now

Thanks from the Prism team, Rob snr, Robert jnr and Jen aka abz001


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

aye, sorry I didn't recognise you there Jen...never expected to see you!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

markypoo said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Great day ,well worth the 400 mile round trip
> ...


you too Mark 

yep , drive home was good , luckily the only hold-ups were going the opposite way to me 

Mark


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Another great day, thanks to all involved for organising this. good to see everone again and put some faces to names. Now im off to forge to spend my vouchers from the raffle.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Takes us a little longer to get to Scotland, so our event doesn't finish until tomorrow 

Was great meeting everyone again and getting to see a few regulars which is always great. Looking forward to seeing the photos going up as I've only got what the little one took on his phone. :roll:

It's always the people who turn up that makes the event what it is so hats off to you all.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

malstt said:


> Another great day, thanks to all involved for organising this. good to see everone again and put some faces to names. Now im off to forge to spend my vouchers from the raffle.


You beat me to the Forge vouchers :evil: You sure you dont want to swap with a full service from APS ???? I want Tie-Bars :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

markypoo said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Another great day, thanks to all involved for organising this. good to see everone again and put some faces to names. Now im off to forge to spend my vouchers from the raffle.
> ...


No mate its alright, nice to meet you today your car was looking good. Ken was asking after you when i told him his old car got second in the concours.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just got home after a nail biting drive but all went well. Thanks to the TT-Shop and John for sorting me out. I now need to get my car fixed for the next meet 

As for meet, I really enjoyed all aspects of the day: meeting old friends, making new ones, the cars, the weather and -yes- the aircraft, namely the Vulcan (my favourite), the Blackbird and the B52: awesome machines!!

And it was great to catch up, Jae. Can't believe your little lad is already 5 years old. Greatings to Munich and may see you on the slopes. Oh, and remeber to join *the* Club  :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

BrillianTT day - many thanks to all involved in making it such a huge success.


















Few snaps from the day - http://www.flickr.com/photos/normstrm/s ... 530732958/

Norman


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Fantastic day, brilliant company and the weather wasnt too bad either.

I think all in all the day went very well indeed, found it fantastic how we had all our cars just feet away from a live runway which kept us entertained.

Thanks to all involved, and thank you to those of you who helped us set up / pack away, it is appreciated.

I never took the usual car pictures as i was too busy most of the day, but heres some from the end of the day which those of you who were still around can relate too..........




























Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

What can I say that hasn't been said already?

Superb venue, people, TTs, planes and weather.

To everyones who's hard work before, during and after the event made it happen a very big Thank You.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Nice day and thanks to all who made it happen. 
Highlight for me was the Spitfire's, Hurricane and the Messerschmitt fly past/landing. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am really gutted that on Friday, I managed to damage my medial ligament, and I am on crutches currently waiting to see a knee specialist at the end of the week  [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Looks like the weather was great and you all had a good time.

Gutted missed the chance to meet Jae, and catch up with my friends. hopefully, I will be moving enough to be at Awesome in 2 weeks.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> I managed to damage my medial ligament, and I am on crutches currently waiting to see a knee specialist at the end of the week  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry to hear this Paul :?

You need to work the quadriceps and calf muscles to support the knee jont. Hope all heals well and big shame you've missed a mega evenTT

ps: from own experience, recovery time is anything between 6 and 20 weeks
sorry to be that "positive" :?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

malstt said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


Only 'cos he borrowed my bug shifting stuff :wink: :wink:


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone who organised the show and invited us (Prism Detailing) to demo at the show. Also like to thank all who stopped by and had a chat about detailing and if anyone is wanting any other advised please dont hesitate to pm me 

Regards

Robert (Jnr), Robert (snr) and Jen
Prism Detailing


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Great day! Thank you to the organisers, lots to see and do.
I've added pictures not covered else where. Did anybody get up in the classic flights for any pictures?
Some of the back markers:

















RS Detailing:









Some planes!

















Coupe Concours winner, still polishing, still gorgeous!:









From the only diesel present.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic pictures  And you even took one of the SR71


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A few pics of mine from the day 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You forgot to take a picture of my favourite Vulcan bomber


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice pictures Mark but it's still very very red :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well done TTOC we had a great day


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lots more pics posted here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=179248


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

My pictures from the day are here:

http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e399/Bucks85th/EvenTT 2010 Duxford/


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love the photos mate - especially of the Flying Fortress. 

Is anyone else having a problem with PhotoBucket sites where your cursor disappears? 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Love the photos mate - especially of the Flying Fortress.
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem with PhotoBucket sites where your cursor disappears?
> 
> ...


Yes! Seems to be somewhat random though, as on certain pictures it's OK, and on others not.

Sally-B (B17) is rather nice. I am lucky as I have had the opportunity to take a look around inside. A friend, even more so as he has flown in her!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic pictures!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Bucks85th said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Love the photos mate - especially of the Flying Fortress.
> ...


Lucky guy!  My life ambition is to fly in a Spitfire. One day... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Grace two seater landed after the main bunch on Sunday.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Bucks85th said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Mine too! I have heard an unconfirmed rumour that this is possible. There is the Grace Spitfire (T9) owned by Carolyn Grace which Andy just mentioned, and I believe there may even be a 2nd training variant still airworthy.

The rumour I heard was that for a ridiculous some of money, and a long wait, that you could pay for a flight in the Grace Spit I belive, however, I have never seen anything to confirm this, and to be honest, I would be highly surprised this is possible given the amount of people who would want to do this.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you are ever in Kissimee there is a place offering rides in a Mustang (The Merlin engined flying type) for $$$$$$ :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Flying in the rear seat of the Grace won't happen in this country as I belive the CAA will not allow it. USA is a different story though.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I did PM this Utube clip of a Spitfire flypast to Rich and he suggested that I share it with you. Some of you may have seen it but here it is anyway. The narrator dose use an expletive once or twice, but I don't think you will be offended by it as it is said in good taste.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Just got this how funny :lol:


----------

